# 95 Skyline GTR



## -Skyline-GTR- (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone know what a 95 skyline GTR is blackbooked at? every site i go to stops at 97 or you have to pay to view. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

blackbook?

never heard that before.... maybe a little bit more information would help...

if you're asking how much one should cost.... well that depends on a number of things...

condition, mileage, modifications, etc etc etc...

the 95 and 97 GTR33 were identical so im pretty sure you could use the 97's and adujst what ever info it is giving you for your car... seems logcial to me


----------



## -Skyline-GTR- (Feb 22, 2010)

Blackbook is what Canada believes a car is worth. If you want for example a loan for 30 G's and the car is black booked at 10 you won't get a loan


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

ahhh you mean bluebook... as in KBB kelly blue book

well heres the thing... i personally wouldnt get a loan to buy a sports car... get a loan to buy a house... a house is much more important than a sports car... sure you could live in a sports car... but skylines arent that comfortable youd wanna sleep in it every night

there is no such value since they were never offered here brand new...and they are required to be 15yrs old or older for entry into our beloved country...

if you are trying to figure out pricing for one... well like i said it varies based on condition, mileage, modifications... your best bet is to look at the japanese auto auctions(google it), or talk to a reputable importer... i can think of a few...

fraser valley imports, feast auto... i also know of a few private importers who are able to bring stuff over...

if your looking to get a bank loan for one... do not bother... its a 15yr old car and chances are unless its already in canada and registered your not gonna be able to simply import it and drive it off the boat.... lol...

there are a number of things that are required in order for them to pass inspection...

dot lights
3rd brake light
tires with load ratings on them
dtrl as1 or as2 approved and marked glass

and then the other standard inspection stuff

so because a vehicle from japan will not have all this stuff, all of this would be factored into the price... some of the required stuff isnt soo easy to source here in canada as you can imagine...

headlights, glass... ya that isnt exactly the easiest thing to do

i suggest you join up at 3 other forums since this one here is rather queit at times... and i usually am the one to say " go here "

so, go here :

IVOAC.ca Forums - Powered by vBulletin good for info about hte importation process and all of the laws and issues surrounding vehicle importation and RHD vehicles
GTRCanada.com biggest skyline enthusiast site in canada lots of info, lots of parts, and you might even find a car for yourself as well...
GTRPWR Forums - Powered by vBulletin very similar to GTRC but with out all the fan boi BS clicky shit, more of an info forum than anything

i hope this helps and i see you there... im obviously on all 3 boards...

welcome to fun, joyus stressful expensive skyline lifestyle...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i forgot to ask as well... where in Canada are you located... as there is a current ban/restriction on new registration for RHD and imported vehicles in Quebec...


----------

